#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  MovingHead test op PA Markt 29 Maart 2003

## SpaceyDeeJ

Zoals velen inmiddels zullen weten, zal er tijdens de PA Markt een movinghead test gehouden worden. 
Tijdens deze test zullen meerdere merken movingheads op bepaalde punten vergeleken worden. 

Hierbij kun je denken aan 
-- meten lichtopbrengst, 
-- snelheid draaien pan/tilt
-- originaliteit en helderheid gobo's en kleuren

Aangezien de test is ontstaan door het roepen van velen van jullie, zou ik heel graag ideeen voor de test zien middels dit forum of email. 

Laat van je horen!

mail : [url]mhtest@station13.nl[url]




cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## DeMennooos

- hufterprofheid
- interne zaken als aansturingen
- lawaai
- service vriendelijkheid op locatie (schroeven of een klem)
- Gebruiksvriendelijkheid (menu instellingen etc)

Weet er zo niet meer maar die zullen vanzelf wel komen denk ik.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## ralph

ik was al benieuwd of er nog leven in dit initiatief zat...

je noemt het een test, maar voordat iets een valide(!) test is en ook enige waarde heeft lijkt het mij dat je als tester aan moet geven hoe je wat gaat testen.

dus:
welke kopjes ga je testen?
waarmee ga je testen?

hoe meet je de snelheid van een head?

originaliteit van gobo's zal mij persoonlijk jeuken, wat niet wegneemt dat anderen daar weer een groot belang aan kunnen hechten
Wat ik handig vind om te weten:
* zijn gobo's makkelijk te wisselen?
* wordt een standaard maat gobo gebruikt?
* wat kan je instellen via de head? (zie reactie menno)

deze aanpak krijg ik een beetje jeuk van...

wat is nu eigenlijk het doel van deze test?
welke merken hebben deelname toegezegd?

naar mijn bescheiden mening ontwikkel je eerst het kader van een test waarna je met een concreet en uitgewerkt plan ter tafel komt, ik mis alle fundering onder dit initiatief!



&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; voor zelfbouwers: eet voedsel dat gaar is, koop spul wat klaar is!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## Rv

Hoi Guys,

om hoe laat is die test eigenlijk, want dat wil ik niet missen hoor!

____
Rv.
____

----------


## -Bart-

> citaat:- hufterprofheid



Hufters gezocht ??<img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik denk dat alleen eigenschappen die objectief in een getal zijn weer te geven interessant zijn. Anders krijg van van die uitslagen van;

Service vriendelijk: redelijk
Orginele gobo's    : goed
Hufterproofheid    : matig

Goh leuk jah, wie vindt dat ,de consumentenbond? en waarom, en is iedereen het daarover eens? Over snelheid, lichtoprengst kleurtemperatuur, valt bijna niet te twisten.

----------


## DeMennooos

Nee hufters zijn niet perse nodig... Al zijn een stuk 5 monitorpikken nooit weg bij zo'n test <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Met die hufterproofheid bedoel ik gewoon de kwaliteit van de behuizing, voet en hoe de spot reageert op het handmatig verdraaien van de positie als er spanning op staat. Of die dan kruenend en steunend zijn geprogrammeerde stand op zoekt of dat de kop deze meteen zoekt zonder problemen.

Hmmm, positievastheid is ook wel handig om te weten...


Maar net als wat Ralph opmerkte:
- welke merken doen er mee 
- wat willen deze merken wel en niet getest hebben.

Kan me ooit nog een test herinneren waar we met een studio spot en cyberlight naast zo'n PAL bak en een mek stonden.
De Cyberlight mocht op het punt van gobo's niet meedoen omdat deze GEEN aluminium pruts plaatjes heeft.

Kan me ook voorstellen dat er merken zijn die de kwaliteit van de aansturingen liever niet in een test willen zien of de kwaliteit van de behuizing. Om het maar niet te hebben over de service vriendelijkheid.

De goed, matig slecht resultaten zijn voor sommige onderdelen ook niet verkeerd. Zeker niet als je bijvoorbeeld over robuustheid gaat praten.
Is wel degelijk een interessant onderdeel voor een test.


Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat: .. die hufterproofheid ..



laten we zeggen iets als een aantal valproeven:
 1. van 15cm = (uit de handen glijden en terugvallen in de vliegkist)
en:
 2. van 35cm = (loshaken van de nog laaghangende truss, terwijl de safety veel te lang is vastgezet...)
en: <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>
 3. van 100cm = (loshaken van de nog laaghangende truss, terwijl de safety nog niet vast zit...)
en: <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
 4: van 700cm = (losraken van de truss op hoogte.... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
(Ik ben altijd gek geweest op destructief testen, mag ik die doen???)

*Wie is hier de zwakste schakel?
*

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat: .. die hufterproofheid ..
> 			
> ...



Rinus,

Mijn excuses dat ik je ff 'aanval'... maar dit doet wel echt niet ter zake... en is helemaal niet opbouwend voor dit topic!!!

Ik kan hier op het forum best humor appreciëren en lach ook eens graag.  Moet ook allemaal niet te serieus zijn.
Maar als daardoor het topic onleesbaar wordt gemaakt dan zie ik het liever niet verschijnen! Er zal weer te fel worden ingegaan op wat jij postte, dat het daardoor totaal onleesbaar wordt...

SORRY maar het moest er ff uit


De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven (Yup, het is de tijd van de maand)

----------


## showband

Belangrijk is het wel dat de merken een beetje uit dezelfde prijsklasse aanbieden ter test.

Dus een prijsrange lijkt me een eerste vereiste.
Dan een ekele lichtdesk die via een splitter alle lampen tegelijk aanstuurt. Dan zie je al snel welke enz enz.

Db metertje en Lux meter erbij voor objectieve geluid/lichtoutput

Witte grote cirkel op de muur. Om beurten allemaal langzaam een strakke cirkel eromheen laten draaien om de pan/tilt resolutie te bekijken.

Alle heads tegelijk een stuk wit laten aanschijnen en dan de kleuren+lichtintensiteit vergelijken. Strobe enz.

eh... effe nadenken.


lekker belangrijk!

----------


## axs

Wat zou je zoal kunnen testen en reële waarden kan opplakken.. en wat voor een groot percentage in de beoordeling moet meetellen.

*SNELHEID*

Moet je verschillende punten voor in acht nemen...

- tijd voor een volledige PAN omwenteling
- tijd voor een volledige TILT omwenteling
- Om vergelijkingen toe te staan : snelheid pan/tilt over een bepaalde hoek (bv 90° tilt, 90° pan)
- Tijd vanuit stilstand tot een volledige en gedeeltelijke beweging
- Tijd voor een gewone 'passage' van de head over een bepaalde hoek
- Tijd nodig om van maximale snelheid om te schakelen naar de geïnverteerde maximale snelheid
- Tijd om een bepaald aantal bewegingen af te leggen. Dus de tijd om een bepaalde beweging te beschrijven.. (vb 30 bewegingen)
- Ook al deze tijden voor de langzaamste instelling van de head

Dan hebben we verder:

- Tijd nodig om van gobo te veranderen (2 naast mekaar liggende)
- Tijd nodig om bv 6 gobo's verder te selecteren
- Tijd nodig om een volledige omwenteling van het gobowiel te doen
- Idem voor de kleuren
- snelheid van de shutter

*Lichtopbrengst*

- bij verschillende openingshoeken de lichtopbrengst meten op een bepaalde afstand
- Groote van de lichtspot op die afstand
- met en zonder frost
- in het midden, op 1/2 en aan de buitenkant van de lichtspot 
- bij een bepaalde kleur
- bij een bepaalde gobo
- bij bepaalde dim-waardes (10-20-30-50-75%)

Dan kan je verder nog opmerkingen geven ivm
- prijs
- servicevriendelijkheid 
- aantal bijkomende functies
- gebruiksvriendelijkheid
- compatibiliteit (gobo's,...)



Zou wel met aandrang willen vragen dat er NIEUWE MH's ter beschikking worden gesteld met een nieuwe IDENTIEKE lamp (Dus ook geen MSD en MSD/2 lamp door mekaar gebruiken!!!)

PS : Weet je nu al of er washen worden meegetest???

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Dave

En die hele belangrijke die Menno al even genoemd heeft: Nauwkeurigheid. Komt de spot na veel gewapper ook weer precies op hetzelfde punt terecht als ingeprogrameerd.

There's no buisness like showbuisness

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat: Tom Manshoven (Yup, het is de tijd van de maand)



Sorry Tom,
het was niet bedoeld om hier een slappe hap van te maken, maar die hufterproofheid nodigde wel uit tot vragen om enige verduidelijking.
Enne dat "van die tijd van de maand".......... toch niks serieus hoop ik?
Maar toch FF wat rechtzetten, met dat overdreven rijtje bedoelde ik wel een soort betrouwbaarheid qua schok- en/of stootbelastingen;
slingeren/schudden aan een truss, flightcases van de ramp of de stoeprand enz. 
Nogmaals sorry, 
en ik houdt verder mijn kop over die lichtdingen.

*Wie is hier de zwakste schakel?
*

----------


## djdarno

Leuk hoor zo'n Mac test maar wat voor zin heeft het om, bijvoorbeeld, een geluids meting te houden. Het enigste wat je meet is het lawaai in de zaal zelf. Als je de licht opbrengst wil meten dan moet er een verdomd strak muur in die zaal komen te staan. Op de muren projecteren die er nu in zitten lijkt mij geen goed voorbeeld. Daarbij kijk even op de sites van desbetreffende merken daar is alles al eens gemeten door profesionele bedrijven. De technische en optische details zijn nu al bekend waarom dan een test op dit gebied.

Ik begrijp eerlijk gezegd ook niet zo goed wat een PA markt, die gericht is op 2e hands spul, nu zo nodig een vergelijkings test wil doen met NIEUWE moving heads (met 2ehandse moving heads zou ik zowieso geen testen doen). De doelgroep die er komt kunnen meestal toch niet de apparaten kopen die er getest worden.

Een vergelijkingstest prima!!!! Maar doe het dan op een locatie waar ook daadwerkelijk de doelgroep komt....(bijv. Theatervakbeurs)

----------


## splash

> citaat:
> Een vergelijkingstest prima!!!! Maar doe het dan op een locatie waar ook daadwerkelijk de doelgroep komt....(bijv. Theatervakbeurs)



Theatervakbeurs is een goed idee, met een beetje mazzel kan ik daar volgend jaar met school ook weer heen  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Vraag me alleen af of op de theatervakbeurs wel animo is voor low budget mh's, de enige low-budget leverancier die ik me van de vorige keer kan herinneren is Highlite

..::Het is logisch dat een rectaal gebufferde dmx gaat klapperen op je dimmers::..

----------


## Merijndj

sorry dat ik er ff tussendoor kom maar uuuhhh...




> citaat:Vraag me alleen af of op de theatervakbeurs wel animo is voor low budget mh's



ja, er komen heeel wat (low budget)verhuurbedrijven, drive-ins, amateur gezelschappen (theater), enz enz naar toe
ok ok, hier komen ook de "grote" bedrijven naar toe die aleen maar "hoog" kwaliteits spul willen..

Groeten,

Merijn

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

heren, 

mijn dank is groot voor het tot nu toe extra aandragen van punten die ik in het kader kan gebruiken voor de test. 

Wel moet het me even van het hart dat ik verdomd jammer vind, dat er tussen de regels door zo veel ge *****rd wordt op een initiatief dat op jullie eigen verzoek en idee is gelanceerd. 

Ik heb niets anders gedaan dan de woorden bij de daden gevoegd en ben al weken bezig om de hele test, het enorme gecommuniceer tussen de diverse partijen, dealers, importeurs etc etc op poten te krijgen. Om maar te zwijgen over enkele niet nader te noemen juridische dreigementen. 

Tot nu toe heb ik medewerking aangeboden gekregen van RSB Showtechniek, J&H en Facilitair audio NL (mocht ik onverhoopt iemand even vergeten, dan spijt mij dit oprecht, ik ben ook maar een mens) 

Gezeur en gezeik en negatief commentaar wil ik dan ook niet horen, immers, het is erg makkelijk iets vanuit je luie stoel af te kraken zoals door enkele hierboven al is gebeurd. 

Deze test is zuiver tot stand gekomen, omdat onder andere IK, het gezeik van een aantal zat was, elke keer maar weer te moeten aanhoren, dit is beter, nee dat is beter. En dat terwijl de heren vaak dan maar een type spot in hun handen hadden gehad !

De enige test die hiermee te vergelijken valt,is een paar jaar geleden uitgevoerd door mensen van Futurelight. Daarna is er niet meer zo'n test geweest. Sterker nog, de resultaten van die toen uitgevoerde test, zullen naar alle waarschijnlijkheid NIET te vergelijken zijn met de apparaten die vandaag ter dag aanwezig zijn op de markt. 

Dus mochten er nog meer mensen zijn die alles zo goed weten (immers schijnen de beste stuurlui altijd aan wal te staan) meld je dan aan om mij een handje te helpen, er is nog voldoende te doen. Ook op het daadwerkelijke testvlak. De positieve punten en ideeën natuurlijk daar gelaten, ik ga kijken hoe deze op een zo goed mogelijke manier in te passen zijn in het testkader. 

"Ugh, ik heb gesproken !"

cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## ralph

wat nu dan!
mag ik niet eens kritiek hebben bij iets wat ik vokomen waardeloos van opzet vind?
lijkt me mooie boel!
ik zet die kritiek juist neer met als doel constructief bij te dragen aan een nuttige, zinvolle, iets-zeggende test...

Moet je niet aankomen dat je geen commentaaar wil horen!

welke merken heads ga je nu testen?
Wat ga je testen en hoe?

doe eens iets concreets dan vervalt volgens mij al een hoop "kritiek"

ps. ik kraak niemand vanuit mn luie stoel af, ben net terug van klus:-)

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; voor zelfbouwers: eet voedsel dat gaar is, koop spul wat klaar is!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## DeMennooos

Voor welke doelgroep wordt die test eigenlijk gehouden?







> citaat:Leuk hoor zo'n Mac test maar wat voor zin heeft het om, bijvoorbeeld, een geluids meting te houden. Het enigste wat je meet is het lawaai in de zaal zelf.



Een mac test hoeft er niet meer gehouden te worden. We weten allemaal wat voor mooie rode error meldingen er bestaan, hoe handig het is om die kap los te schroeven in de truss en hoe geweldig die menu instellingen wel niet zijn.
Het gaat hier dus om een bewegendekoppentest in het algemeen.

Voor in theater kan het wel degelijk zin hebben om te weten wat voor herrie zo'n ding maakt. Geldt ook voor klussen waar er veel sprekers zijn bijvoorbeeld en zo nu en dan een optreden. Als er dan een clubje van die herriemakers boven hangen zal dat alleen maar een storend effect hebben.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## cornedure

> citaat:Lichtopbrengst:
>  - bij bepaalde dim-waardes (10-20-30-50-75%)



Indien je daar niet op doelt, zou ik er ook de lineariteit van de dimmer erbij vermelden. 

Indien objectief te meten:
- Focus Range

----------


## djdarno

"POSITIEVE KRITIEK"


Gezeur en gezeik en negatief commentaar wil ik dan ook niet horen, immers, het is erg makkelijk iets vanuit je luie stoel af te kraken zoals door enkele hierboven al is gebeurd. 

Leuk gezegd hoor maar als je een discusie start op dit forum dan vraagt dit om kritiek. Tuurlijk zijn er mensen die zo'n mac test willen maar er zijn genoeg mensen die er anders over denken. MENSEN ZIJN TENSLOTTE ALLEMAAL VERSCHILLEND. 

De discusie over wie nou welke spot het mooiste of beste vind blijf je altijd houden. Er zijn altijd voor- en tegenstanders van diverse merken. Deze discusie blijf je houden, daar veranderd zo'n Mac test niks aan.

Het is natuurlijk makkelijk om Kritiek te geven vanuit de Luie stoel.
Ik zal zeker aanwezig zijn op 29 maart om te kijken hoe de mac test vergaat. Het is mooi dat diverse merken naast elkaar staan, dan kan je de spots vergelijken maar dan moet ookwel alle merken er staan lijkt mij??  

Uiteindelijk vind ik het een goed initiatief, het is leuk om de strijd tussen de diverse merken te zien maar ik hecht er wienig waarde aan want de praktijk wijst toch steeds anders uit.

----------


## DeMennooos

> citaat: Er zijn altijd voor- en tegenstanders van diverse merken. Deze discusie blijf je houden, daar veranderd zo'n Mac test niks aan.



Hopelijk wordt het dan ook niet alleen een mac test <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Rv

Ik vind het ook een heel goed initiatief, ik hoop dat het een succes is, zodat er nog veel van die initiatieven volgen (ook geluidsapparatuur ...). Toch altijd wel interessant en leerrijk.

____
Rv.
____

----------


## B-there

> citaat: Ik vind het ook een heel goed initiatief, ik hoop dat het een succes is, zodat er nog veel van die initiatieven volgen (ook geluidsapparatuur ...). Toch altijd wel interessant en leerrijk.



Daar sluit ik me helemaal bij aan.
Ik vind het ook een heel goed initiatief.
Ben zeer benieuwd naar de testresultaten.

Grz!

B

<center>Boston Tea Party - Is this a party or what!?</center>

----------


## djdarno

> citaat: Hopelijk wordt het dan ook niet alleen een mac test



Sorry dat ik het woord 'MAC' steeds gebruik, ik werk hier tenslotte zelf mee en het ligt lekker in de 'mond'. 

Met een mac test bedoel ik dus een MOVINGHEAD TEST . 

Wat ik al eerder zij, er zijn voor- en tegenstanders van een bepaald merk zijn en dit zal altijd zo blijven. 

Dus MENNO als jij toevalig eens een rood knipperend display hebt gezien op een macje of toevalig een macje 'horen' hangen dan hoeft dit niet zo te zijn dat dit bij alle Mac's het geval is!!!!!!!

Het is jouw goed recht om hierover kritiek te geven, dit vind ik niet erg, maar mijn ervaringen met Mac's zijn heel erg goed. zijn er problemen mee dan ligt dit voor 90% aan onderhoud of gebruikers handelingen. Het is bekend dat Martin de allereerste Moving head op de markt bracht. Deze zijn mooi 'gekopieerd' door de concurrenten en uiteraard verbeterd. De reeds ca7 jaar oude mac kan dus moeilijk tippen aan een veel nieuwere ontwikkelde concurerende Movinghead. 1 Ding staat voor mij vast, de support (wat erg belangrijk is) is nog steeds supper.

Ik ben benieuwd of er ook een Mac aanwezig zal zijn op de MOVINGHEAD TEST ??  dan kunnen we ze eindlijk allemaal naast elkaar zien 'draaien'.

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Het is bekend dat Martin de allereerste Moving head op de markt bracht. Deze zijn mooi 'gekopieerd' door de concurrenten en uiteraard verbeterd.



Uhm...

Je geschiedenis moet je DRINGEND eens nakijken!!!
Praten we dan verder?


De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## djdarno

Ik ben geen lopende boekhouding. Wie er als eerste begonnen is met ontwikkelen van Moving heads intereseerd mij niet. 

Wat de toekomst ons brengt vind ik veel belangrijker. 

DUSSSSSSSSS.nl

----------


## DeMennooos

Darno, je hoopt toch hopelijk niet dat ik je serieus neem met de wereldse onzin dat Martin de eerste was met een headje...





> citaatus MENNO als jij toevalig eens een rood knipperend display hebt gezien op een macje of toevalig een macje 'horen' hangen dan hoeft dit niet zo te zijn dat dit bij alle Mac's het geval is!!!!!!!



We hebben er maar een stuk of 30 en die ERR is geen uitzondering op de regel....
En wat is een gebruikersfout als ik er eentje uit de kist haal prik opzet en ERR te zien krijg?
Onderhoud? Die krijgen ze wel, we hebben een Martinfreak rondlopen en bij meer serieuze defecten krijgt de TD van Fairlight te zien. En dan nog zijn ze niet meteen 100% na een TD bezoekje.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## KoenB

Heel belangrijk voor mij : het geluid dat ze maken stilstaand en bij beweging. Lichtintensiteit in het midden en op verschillende angle's van uw beam. Lineariteit van de dimmer. Strooilichtfactor. Strooilicht van ventilatoropeningen,... Naijlen van motors. Snelheid van kleurenwisselen! Snelheid om volledig kleurenwiel te doorlopen in stappen en tussen uiterste kleuren.
Ligging van ventilatoren tov inwendige delen: printplaten enzo. Stoffilters? UV filter?
Minimum focusafstand.

Dit zijn zo wat de dingen die soms de lastige dingen zijn bij MH. Vergelijkende test met betrouwbare info zou leuk zijn. Als je natuurlijk het materiaal hebt om het te testen.

Life is a freakshow, I just do the lighting

----------


## theoveerkamp

was de MAC de eerste MH die gecopieerd werd ??
of was de MAC de eerste cocopieerde HM 
welke MH moest ook alweer van de amerikaanse markt gehaald worden ?

zelf werk ik nog met MH uit 1993 van een italliaans merk .6000 uur op teller.
ze doen het nog steeds en kwa licht opbrengst kan er haast geen ander aan tippen.

----------


## cornedure

> citaat:Het is bekend dat Martin de allereerste Moving head op de markt bracht. 
> 
> Ik ben geen lopende boekhouding. Wie er als eerste begonnen is met ontwikkelen van Moving heads intereseerd mij niet.



Als je zulke nonsens kunt vertellen, zwijg dan.

En neen hoor, Menno is zeker niet de enige die regelmatig zo'n leuk flikkerend Err-display ziet bij een Mac. Onderhouden we met z'n allen die MH's zo slecht? 

Nu vermoed ik dat het vooral het lower-end gedeelte van deze markt haar modellen zal meebrengen. Ik zie namelijk pakweg HighEnd niet direct met hun StudioSpots afkomen. En dat zal natuurlijk de validiteit van de test niet ten goede komen.

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Het is bekend dat Martin de allereerste Moving head op de markt bracht. 
> 
> ...



Moeten we misschien eens navragen bij de TD van een verdeler of zo...
Veronderstel toch dat die op de hoogte zijn <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>  

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## LJ Gerrit

Heren, heren, heren

Laten we het houden bij de Topic die door Deej is opgesteld.
Het zijn altijd de zelfde kerels die slecht of goed praten over de Mac's van Martin.

Ik moet de voordeel van de twijfel geven aan DJarno, als ik zie wat er bij onze TD van Fairlight aan defecte Mac´s terug komt, dan is dat nog geen 2% van de 2800st. die de afgelopen 6 jaar verkocht zijn.
Natuurlijk zitten er maandagmorgen modellen tussen, die vallen onder garantie en er wordt nooit moeilijk over gedaan.

Zo even terug komend op het onderwerp,
Deej,
ik betreur het dat Martin niet vertegenwoordigd zal zijn bij de MOVINGHEAD TEST op de PA/markt. Volgens mij was de brief duidelijk genoeg, ook al ben ik het er persoonlijk niet helemaal mee eens.

Ik ben het met DJarno eens dat de Theater vakbeurs een beter geschikte locatie is. Ik acht de kans dan ook groot dat merken zoals bijvoorbeeld High End, Clay Paky, Martin, SGM, Coemar, enz. ook zullen deelnemen.

Ik wil je bij deze persoonlijk bedanken voor alle moeite die gedaan hebt om dit van de grond te krijgen. Aan mij had het zeker niet gelegen.



Martin MX-10 ---The return of the scanner---

----------


## DeMennooos

Ben toch wel benieuwd hoe die 2% geteld worden, per week, per maand of per jaar....

Maar goed, Gerrit heeft wel gelijk dat we afdwalen.

Eventuele reacties over die 2% of hetgeen wat offtopic gaat maar wel over MH's kan hier:
http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=7331

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

scan·ner (de ~ (m.)) [com.] 
1 radarantenne
2 apparaat om te scannen

----------


## showband

ik vind het een goed initiatief omdat er vást allemaal betere plaatsen zijn om MH's  te vergelijken...maar daar gebeurt het niet!

Normaal butget theaters en gróte verhuurbedrijven zijn trouwens allemaal in staat in hun eigen locatie een privé demo te krijgen. Als zij op het punt staan grote aantallen van die dingen aan te schaffen is de wereld heel anders dan die van een "PA-marktbezoeker" die binnenkort hoopt er 2 á 4 te kunnen kopen. Ook zullen in dat soort bedrijven vaak veel mensen aanwezig zijn die al met verschillende modellen hebben gewerkt. Daarom denk ik juist dat duidelijk zichtbare productvergelijkingen hier prima thuis horen.

chapeau voor de enthousiaste organisatie!

lekker belangrijk!

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> citaat:
> Ben toch wel benieuwd hoe die 2% geteld worden, per week, per maand of per jaar....



Gerekend over de 6 jaar. 2% van 2800 = 56 stuks die terug zijn gekomen met gebreken. Gebreken die overigens niet de schuld van de gebruikers waren, productie foutjes.

Martin MX-10 ---The return of the scanner---

----------


## DeMennooos

Ok, dat is dan duidelijk. Dank.
Maar het blijft een grijs gebied, want wat is een gebruikersfout en wat niet.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

scan·ner (de ~ (m.)) [com.] 
1 radarantenne
2 apparaat om te scannen

----------


## ralph

Helemaal eens met de mensen die stellen dat het initiatief lovenswardig is: mar tot op dit moment geen enkele reactie van de initiatiefnemer op de, toch wel leuke, vraag: welke merken worden er "getest"

Ik kom wellicht heel erg negatief over, maar dat heeft alles te maken met de manier waarop dit hele traject verloopt, er is geen enkele duidelijkheid over wat er nu gat gebeuren en hoe, kan nou niet zeggen dat ik daardoor erg enthousiast wordt.

geef gewoon an wat de bedoeling is.
MDiverse mensen hebben al gereageerd met wat zij belangrijk vinden om te weten uit een vergelijkingstest.
dus, geef je randvoorwaarden voor deelname van een movinghead aan, geef de testcondities aan, of geef aan dat je nog niet zover bent, dan kunnen we je daar wellicht mee helpen!

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; voor zelfbouwers: eet voedsel dat gaar is, koop spul wat klaar is!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Hallo, 

ook de initiatief nemer heeft het buiten de test om aardig druk. En als je merendeel alles in je eentje doet, is dat best een hoop werk waar velen geen weet van hebben. 

Ik zal meteen zeggen, dat het zogeheten testkader nog niet af is, voor ideeen voor dit kader laat ik me dan ook inspireren door dit forum. Hier is immers het idee geboren. 

Tevens doe ik meteen een oproep, aan diegene die er meer vanaf weten dan ik, om mij te helpen, op de daadwerkelijke dag, de test tot een succes te brengen. 

Wat betreft de merken heb ik tot nu toe 3 officiele aanmeldingen van importeurs en een afmelding : 

Aanmeldingen zijn : 

Controlux : 
5Star Systems - Spica 250

Laguna :
Futurelight - PHS 250 & PHS 200

Fire & Ice
Coef - 250
Coef - 700 zoom
Coef - 700 Wash
Work - Balade250

Afmelding is : 

Fairlight - Martin - Mac 250

Over de  afmelding kan ik nu nog weinig zeggen, hier zal ik echter in een later stadium zeker op terug komen. 


cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## BENjpt

> citaat:
> Aanmeldingen zijn : 
> 
> Controlux : 
> 5Star Systems - Spica 250
> 
> Laguna :
> Futurelight - PHS 250 & PHS 200
> 
> ...



Hoi,


Misschien is het een idee om de MH van Contest mee te laten doen?
Ook deze zijn vrij "low-budget".. Zelf ben ik altijd wel enthousiast als ik ze aan t werk zie.. Contest heeft ook een leuke baby-MH..
Een rechtstreekse importeur is volgens mij overdevest audio.
www.overdevest-audio.nl

Ben wel benieuwd hoe deze t.o.v. andere MHs uit de verf komen.

greezz


Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Hoi, 

die is benaderd en krijg ik nog antwoord van. Heb de demo's gezien tijdens het gesprek in Alphen ( ja, bij sommige dealers ben ik zelfs langs geweest om hen te overtuigen)
Ik heb er voor gekozen om alleen de definieve antwoorden van een dealer cq importeur neer te zetten in het forum. Sommige dingen wijzigen nogal snel binnen de test...

Snapt men meteen misschien dat alles best wel wat tijd kost, meer dan sommige hadden gedacht..... hulp is nog steeds zeer welkom  :Smile: 

cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## ralph

Wat heb je aan de aanmelding van andere fixtures dan 250msd2 fixtures?

Ik mag toch de hoop uitspreken dat je alleen fixtures met een gelijke lichtbron gaat vergelijken, anders haal je jezelf een hoop werk op je hals.

Meewerken an de uitvoer van de test gaat mij niet lukken, ben die dag al ergens anders bezig, maar in het voorbereidende traject: kom maar op!

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; voor zelfbouwers: eet voedsel dat gaar is, koop spul wat klaar is!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## Tiemen

Waarom die coefmp700's? Daar zit wel een ietsje ander lampje in dan msd250. Met wat worden die dan vergeleken?

Tiemen

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Dames en heren, 

inmiddels hebben we minder dan een week te gaan tot aan de MH test. Lars is tot het test team gevoegd, en deze is bijna klaar met het daadwerkelijk opstellen van het testkader. Dit kader zal binnen afzienbare tijd te downloaden zijn via de volgende link :

http://www.station13.nl/mhtest2003/

Ook zal er via die link een duidelijk overzicht zijn van de te testen spots, de fabrieksgegevens en de testuitslagen. 

Aanmeldingen zijn : 

Controlux : 
5Star Systems - Spica 250

Laguna :
Futurelight - PHS 250 & PHS 200

Fire & Ice :
Coef - 250
Work - Balade250

AD Systems : 
GLP - YPOC

Facilitaire Audio NL :
Silverstar - ?

Afmelding is : 

Fairlight - Martin - Mac 250

Afwachtend op bevestging/afmelding : 

Wytec - SGM
Overdevest - Contest


cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## ralph

nog ff dan: een 200? gaat daar ook een 250MSD/2 lampje in? anders zou ik zeggen, bedankt voor je aanmelding, maar je valt buiten het testkader.

Leuk dat er importeurs zijn die het headje dat ze leveren ook beschikbar stellen, met het juiste kader is dit immers hele nuttige info die er te halen valt!

hoor graag meer, dus werk rustig verder aan het kader  :Smile: 

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; voor zelfbouwers: eet voedsel dat gaar is, koop spul wat klaar is!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Ralph, 

de 200 mag misschien net buiten het kader vallen, doch doordat het verschil tussen de 200 en de 250 stukken minder is dan de 250 en de 700, is er besloten om die wel mee te nemen in de test, maar wel een opmerking te plaatsen bij de test resultaten.
Dit geldt ook voor de Silverstar MH's, hier zit een 300 HTI lamp in. 

Meer tips, uiteraard van harte welkom, ik hoop vanavond het testkader in wording in pdf te kunnen plaatsen !



cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## PowerSound

In die PHS 200 mag er toch een MSD250 in ?

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh!

----------


## Turboblauw

gegroet heren 

De afgelopen week heb ik samen met Deej een testkader in elkaar gezet. hij is nu zo goed als af. Morgen zal deze hier ook te zien. Mochten er dan nog opmerkingen zijn over het kader even mailen naar Deej of mij. 

De mensen die ons al geholpen hebben al vast van harte bedankt en tot zaterdag allemaal 


Mvg Larz

----------


## moderator

Het is nu overmorgen, mis ik het testkader als enige?

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## Turboblauw

Hej modje sorry 

je hebt gelijk testkader is er nog niet omdat er nog dingen bij gekomen zijn, hij is nu helemaal af en ligt bij Deej op de mailmat<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle> hij zal hem in Pdf formaat op  http://www.station13.nl/mhtest2003 zetten 

verdere info volgt 

mvg Larz

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Dames en heren, 

vanaf heden staat het Testkader online, vragen/opmerkingen hoor ik graag nu het nog kan. 
Een aantal genoemde punten binnen het kader worden misschien geschrapt. Daar dit niet per head afhankelijk is, maar per aangestuurde tafel. 

http://www.station13.nl/mhtest2003/

Ook is er een duidelijk overzicht te vinden naar de definitieve deelnemers, de aangeleverde MovingHeads en de bijbehorende handleidingen. 


cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## mac 300

Nou ik heb de test gezien maar ik ben er niet veel wijzer van geworden ik zag een aantal haeds draaien een paar white vleken maar geen kleuren geen gobo,s geen prisma niks van dat wat ik wel zag was een light nicht die het heel druk had met zijn portofoon nou tot de volgende test

----------


## PowerSound

HUH ?

Wat zijn de uitslagen ? Nog verdere info over het verloop van die Tests ???

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh!

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Wil ik ook wel weten, ik heb van de test zelf weinig mee gekregen.
Was er nu bijv. een merk/soort dat er absoluut bovenuit stak?
Dus "wie" is nu eigenlijk de grote winnaar?

MVG Willem (info@w-s-s.nl)

----------


## joostnieuw

Beste mensen,

Die test gaat helemaal nergens over. Waarschijnlijk ook een van de redenen van enkele importeurs om er niet aan mee te doen.

Er staat een mooi rijdje met eigenschappen van een movinghead die men graag in de parktijk wilt meten echter vraag ik me dan af hoe dat dan gemeten en bepaald wordt. Kortom er ontbreken behoorlijk wat randvoorwaarden en eisen.........

Mooi lijstje maar kan er helemaal niets mee; waardeloos!!

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Joost, 

wat een fantastisch commentaar met een nog beter antwoord : NOT. 

Aan jouw antwoord hecht ik dus compleet GEEN waarde. Enkel en alleen al om het feit dat je in het gehele voortraject ook geen commentaar geleverd hebt. Laat staan dat je waarschijnlijk ook niet bij de uitvoering aanwezig bent geweest, zou je dit wel zijn, dan heb je kunnen zien HOE er getest is, (stopwatch, lux meter, hufterproef etc etc etc )

De test op zicht mag dan misschien rommelig verlopen zijn, de uitvoering ervan, heeft een dusdanige berg met werk met zich meegebracht waar ik eerlijk gezegd geen besef van heb gehad, qua werk dat er allemaal om de hoek kwam kijken. 

Qua metingen hebben we idd sommige onderdelen uit het kader niet getest, daar dit mede besturingsafhankelijk is, en dus niet afhankelijk van de head die je test. 
Lichtmetingen zijn verrassende dingen uitgekomen. Sommige importeurs konden hun resultaten niet geloven, maar moesten er aan toe geven. Enkele andere importeurs hadden MH's afgeleverd die niet waren afgesteld en niet compleet nieuw waren. Dat dit de resultaten negatief heeft beinvloed mag duidelijk zijn, doch de communicatie voor en tijdens de test met de leveranciers was zeer duidelijk en wist men waar men aan toe was. 

Op dit moment ben ik alle resultaten nog aan het uitwerken, wanneer dit is gebeurd, zullen ze naar de individuele dealers en importeurs gestuurd worden met de vraag om commentaar te leveren. Als ik het commentaar terug heb ontvangen, zal er een eind conclusie worden getrokken en worden gepubliceerd. 

Ik denk er zeker aan om de test een keer opnieuw te houden, ook dit keer MET een martin head erbij. Immers hebben zij zelf aangegeven dat zij mee zullen doen (dit heeft ook iedereen op de beurs kunnen lezen !) en ik verwacht dat ten tijde van de nieuwe test de Mac250 Krypton ook leverbaar zal zijn. 

Wat de uitslag was qua beste resultaten ? Tja, veel wil ik nog niet verklappen, doch wel dat dit een spaanse head was !


cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

> citaat:
> Nou ik heb de test gezien maar ik ben er niet veel wijzer van geworden ik zag een aantal haeds draaien een paar white vleken maar geen kleuren geen gobo,s geen prisma niks van dat wat ik wel zag was een light nicht die het heel druk had met zijn portofoon nou tot de volgende test



Ach beste Edwin Vosselman, 

als deze LICHT nicht het echt zo druk gehad zou hebben met zijn portofoon, dan zou hij nu niet 14 pagina's met testresultaten hebben om het verhaal uti te werken niet waar ?

Tot de volgende keer ?
Ja lijkt me een goed plan, mag ik jou dan verwelkomen in het komende testteam ?


cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## impactdj

Ik ben op de beurs zeker anderhalf uur bij de test aanwezig geweest. Ik denk dat je aan zo'n test toch een redelijke waarde mag toekennen. 

Het mag duidelijk zijn dat het idd een eerste keer was dat zo'n test 'en publique' werd uitgevoerd en ik wil SpaceyDeeJ daar toch voor bedanken. Hij is ondanks alle toezeggingen van personen die ook aanwezig zouden zijn bij de test en niet op kwamen dagen, toch gemotiveerd gebleven en heeft wat leuke dingen vergeleken. En de zaakjes zoals hufterproofheid en opmerkingen over kleurovergangen en focusering zijn toch heel erg eenvoudig in zo'n test te vergelijken!

Jammer dat er niet meer mensen even wat aandacht hebben getoond en een helpende hand hebben toegestoken (uitgezonderd de vertegenwoordigers van de diverse merken, die toch best geinteresseerd waren in de vergelijktest) en voor iedereen die het nodige commentaar levert: de beste stuurlui staan aan wal.

Conclusie: ik denk dat je aan de uitslag van de test zeker een waarde mag verbinden, doe hier zelf je voordeel mee!

----------


## Turboblauw

Hej allemaal 

IK was zelf niet aanwezig bij de test omdat ik niet onder andere verplichtingen uitkwam.

Ik weet nog nix van hoe de dag verlopen is!
Ik heb samen met deej, een opzetje gemaakt,ik ben pas in de laatste week in het testteam gekomen en heb dus ook minder dan deej gedaan!!!
Deej heeft vind ik veel moeite gedaan om alles te regelen en te maken en ik kan het weten!! verder vind ik dat niet iedereen hem zo af moet zeiken, het was namelijk wel de 1e keer dat hij gehouden word! en dat Deej veel initatief heeft getoond! 
Misschien is de test ruk verlopen, kan best wezen, maar heb toch ook bar weinig mensen gezien die ons een handje wouden helpen!

Dit wou ik ff zeggen!!!!

Deej als je nog hulp nodig hebt met het uitwerken van de test, bel me maar 

Mvg larz

----------


## ralph

Nou...kan het toch niet laten om er nog op te reageren :Smile: 

Wanneer je voor het eerst iets doet dan krijg je altijd een hoop kritiek, neem voor jezelf de moeite om deze kritiek naast je neer te leggen, de meeste dingen weet je zelf immers al vanuit je ervaring met deze eerste keer. en verder voor de mensen die zich hebben ingezet hulde voor het opnemen van de handschoen!

Ik heb niet alleen maar leuke en positieve dingen te melden, eigenlijk heb ik als bezoeker niet gekregen wat ik verwachtte van de test, dat is mijn grootste punt van kritiek. De rest is in mijn ogen niet de moeite waard, al is het wel leuk om te vermelden dat er een heel truss carree voor jan lul is opgebouwd en met over de manier van slopen van dat truss bouwwerkje ben ik helemaal snel klaar: prutswerk! die hoeken zijn nu in ieder geval lekker ruim...

In de aanloop heb ik het belang van een degelijk en helder testkader meerdere malen naar voren laten komen, het belang daarvan is blijkens de aanwezige modellen van verschillende merken niet helemaal doorgedrongen bij de opstellers van het testkader. Dit vertroebelt in mijn ogen de meningen van de mensen die hebben staan kijken naar de headjes op de PA markt. Hoe dit zal worden verwerkt in de testresultaten moeten we, logischerwijs (het verwerken van dat soort uitslagen kost tijd) nog even afwachten.

Het testkader heeft in mijn ogen nooit bestaan,
Er was zeer kort voor de test, zie dit eerder in dit onderwerp, een lijst opgesteld en gepubliceerd met daarin een groot aantal zaken die men graag wilde weten van de afzonderlijke headjes.
Een testkader. of protocol, geeft(ondermeer) aan welke heads er deel mogen nemen.
dus: wat voor lamp, hoeveel bit en zo kan je er vast zelf nog wat opnoemen waardoor je gelijkwardige producten gat vergelijken.

Nu stond er een 8 bit headje tussen, lekker klein, dus lekker snel..
Er stond ook één(?) headje tussen met een ander soort lamp...
Tevens stonden er headjes tussen die niet direct nieuw van de importeur kwamen maar gebruikt en van een eindverbruiker.

In mijn ogen zijn bovenstaande zaken allen diskwalificerend voor deelname.

De grootste flater die de uitvoerders van de test in mijn ogen hebben gemaakt is de manier van communiceren aangande het niet deelnemen van martin met zijn mac250.
Het opplakken van een uitvergrote email zonder verdere verklaring of uitleg is van een dermate grote kinderachtigheid dat ik eigenlijk helemaal niet meer de moeite heb willen nemen om hier iets over te zeggen, nachtje slapen doet wonderen vandaar het volgende:

Martin geeft duidelijk aan waarom ze niet deelnemen, ik mis een verklaring van de Robe250, Sgm Giotto250, Coemar250, showtech250 en ik vergeet er vast een heleboel.
Is het niet deelnemen veroorzaakt doordat martin niet meedeed en men niet kon vergelijken? ...in de ogen van velen is de mac250 immers HET referentiepunt.
Werd het niet deelnemen van deze merken veroorzaakt door de incompetente organisatie?
Het zijn zomaar wat gedachtes die door mijn hoofd gaan...

De uitvoering van de test was voor de bezoekers een groot raadsel, op geen enkele wijze werd met de bezoeker gecommuniceerd wat men an het doen was, wat de resultaten van een meting waren, kortom: metingen war ze vroeger bij de KGB patent op hadden...Je ziet dat er wat gebeurt, maar je hebt geen idee wat er nu eigenlijk gebeurt..

Amusementswaarde tien!
informatieve waarde nul!
uitvoering nul!
idee een tien!

Lijkt me dat na deze volledig in het water gevallen eerste poging, een herkansing niet kan uitblijven.

Hoewel ik erg benieuwd ben naar de testgegevens adviseer ik gezien de uitvoering validiteit van de meetgegevens (headbeweging/gobowisseling meten met een handstopwatch?) om deze niet te publiceren, dan houdt je als organisatie tenminste nog wat geloofwaardigheid over!

Bij deze bied ik aan om bij een herkansing onder de juiste voorwaarden me in te zetten voor een echte vergelijkingstest!


&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; voor zelfbouwers: eet voedsel dat gaar is, koop spul wat klaar is!&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## Fritz

> citaat: De uitvoering van de test was voor de bezoekers een groot raadsel, op geen enkele wijze werd met de bezoeker gecommuniceerd wat men an het doen was, wat de resultaten van een meting waren, kortom: metingen war ze vroeger bij de KGB patent op hadden...Je ziet dat er wat gebeurt, maar je hebt geen idee wat er nu eigenlijk gebeurt



En vooral met dit ben ik het enorm eens! Ik heb zelf ook nog gevraagd of er een bepaalde tijd was dat de test zou beginnen, maar toen bleek die al bezig te zijn... dit zegt misschien genoeg. 
Ook was het voor niet forumlezende PA-Markt-bezoekers volgens mij niet duidelijk genoeg aangegeven wat er precies gaande was. (Correct me if I'm wrong)

Maar zoals al vaker gezegd: ik heb wel bewondering ervoor hoe jullie het toch door hebben weten te zetten de hele dag!! En ook het idee is goed! Van de PA-Markt zelf heb je niet veel gezien denk ik? 



Fritz

----------


## Turboblauw

hej 

Oke ben misschien iets te fel geweest! 
Ik heb Deej zelf nog niet gesproken, ik denk ook dat er niet veel terecht van is gekomen: moet zeggen vind het erg jammer, ik hoop dat we dit volgend jaar weer kunnen proberen dan en gewoon met zijn allen er aan werken... en dan moet ik denken dat we met al de kwaliteiten die we hier op het forum hebben zitten toch, tot een flinke (misschien wel serieuse test) kunnen komen. kunnen er misschien ook wat eerder aan beginnen.

We hebben het in ieder geval geprobeerd<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Mvg larz

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> citaat:
> 
> De grootste flater die de uitvoerders van de test in mijn ogen hebben gemaakt is de manier van communiceren aangande het niet deelnemen van martin met zijn mac250.
> Het opplakken van een uitvergrote email zonder verdere verklaring of uitleg is van een dermate grote kinderachtigheid dat ik eigenlijk helemaal niet meer de moeite heb willen nemen om hier iets over te zeggen, nachtje slapen doet wonderen vandaar het volgende:
> 
> Martin geeft duidelijk aan waarom ze niet deelnemen, ik mis een verklaring van de Robe250, Sgm Giotto250, Coemar250, showtech250 en ik vergeet er vast een heleboel.
> Is het niet deelnemen veroorzaakt doordat martin niet meedeed en men niet kon vergelijken? ...in de ogen van velen is de mac250 immers HET referentiepunt.
> Werd het niet deelnemen van deze merken veroorzaakt door de incompetente organisatie?



Ralph, ik ben het helemaal met je eens!! ps je bent bijvoorbeeld wel de spotjes van High-end en Clay-Paky vergeten.

Wegens prive omstandigheden kon ik helaas niet aanwezig zijn op de PA-markt. Ik had dan graag het e.e.a. kunnen toelichten voor het niet deelnemen van de Martin Mac250.

Verder had ik het van de uitvoerders van de MH test gepast gevonden, om persoonlijke gerichte post intern te houden. Fairlight is een bedrijf dat open communiceerd op het J&H forum, op deze manier wordt hierop, een kinderachtige manier misbruik van gemaakt.

Martin MX-10 ---The return of the scanner---

----------


## ralph

Heej, heeft CP een 250 msdheadje? <img src=icon_smile_kisses.gif border=0 align=middle>

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; voor zelfbouwers: eet voedsel dat gaar is, koop spul wat klaar is!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## Jan-Peter

> citaat: De grootste flater die de uitvoerders van de test in mijn ogen hebben gemaakt is de manier van communiceren aangaande het niet deelnemen van Martin (Fairlight) met zijn mac250.
> Het opplakken van een uitvergrote email zonder verdere verklaring of uitleg is van een dermate grote kinderachtigheid



Op verzoek van DeeJ heb ik als ontvanger van deze e-mail kontakt gelegd met W. Jaegerman van Fairlight en hem gevraagd of de inhoud van de mail openbaar gemaakt mocht worden. Daar was klaarblijkelijk geen verder overleg voor nodig en ik kreeg direkt toestemming.

Voorts heb ik mij ook staan verbazen over het opbouwen van een compleet carré, waar uiteindelijk niets aan heeft gehangen, behalve de reklame van Fire & Ice.
Daarnaast had ik een spanscherm beschikbaar gesteld om de lichtopbrengst te meten. Helaas is men bij het afbreken niet echt helemaal zuinig omgegaan met het scherm. Eerst het scherm met de witte zijde op de grondleggen en daarna gaan schuiven. Gevolgen een scheur van ca. 12 cm.

Wellicht treft mij, als organisator van de PA-markt, ook enige blaam door niet verder door te vragen over hoe en wat er gehandeld zou worden. Maar dat komt meer door mijn eigen on-ervarenheid op het gebied van Moving Heads en de (on)mogelijkheden daarvan.
Feitelijk heb ik niets meer gedaan dan de ruimte beschikbaar gesteld.

Ten tijde van de beurs zijn er ook vragen gesteld om ook eens een monitor-test te doen of een PA-set-test tussen verschillende luidsprekerfabrikanten. Gezien deze opgedane ervaringen, denk ik dat dat laatste iets is voor de gerenommeerde bladen als Music maker, Pro Audio+Visie en AV & Stage Magazine.

----------


## ralph

zeker, mar niet zonder ervaren gebruikers...lijkt mij!

Want je kan testen wat je wil, het gaat om het maken van een vergelijking.

nog ff reageren op het publiceren van die e-mail, aan jp geadressseerd....

Al heb je toestemming: dan verlag je je nog niet tot dit niveau, en de veroorzaker van de schade zal zich neem ik aan bij jou melden jp!

Met fire&ice heb ik geen medelijden, die hielpen ff bij het opbouwen van die truss...als ze dat zo voor mij hadden gedaan dan waren ze vroeg thuis geweest die dag!

vergelijkingstests kunnen heel nuttig zijn, mar zorg dan da je met een serieus plan komt, en bedank anders voor de eer...

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; voor zelfbouwers: eet voedsel dat gaar is, koop spul wat klaar is!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## BENjpt

Ik ben benieuwd wie er nog het lef heeft een test op te zetten met wat dan ook..<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

On topic: OK de 'test' was rommelig, maar het initiatief: B'vo!

gr.

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## Rv

Inderdaad, ik juich het initiatief ook toe. MH's interesseren me persoonlijk niet, maar ik had graag alle setjes die daar stonden wel eens naast mekaar gehoord. Altijd leuk om te vergelijken ...

____
Rv.
____

----------


## djdarno

Naast elkaar??  jammer genoeg was het geen echte vergelijkings test (op papier ja). Misschien maakte dat het wel saai. 

In de 2 uur dat ik daar rond gelopen heb, heb ik maar 2 verschillende movingheadjes zien staan. Na 5 minuten naar een witte circel te hebben gekeken ben ik maar weer doorgelopen. Steeds als je er weer langs kwam zal je wel weer wat anders maar het duurde zo lang. Nu zal je wel zeggen, de spots moeten lang aan staan voor een goede test. dat klopt maar het is wel saai om te zien!!!. Ik weet dat er niet zoveel ruimte is, maar een echte vergelijkingstest (alle spots naast elkaar) was misschien veel boeiender en interesanter geweest.

Wat voor een soort licht meter werd er eigenlijk gebruikt?? van veraf leek het net een hokupoky altai meter!!!!! Misschien heb ik het niet goed gezien!!

Toch ben ik van mening dat deze test niet tot recht komt op een PA-markt. Dit blijkt ook uit het ontbreken van een aantal grote merken, die waarschijnlijk geen heil zagen in de test. (verkeerde doelgroep???) De movingheads die er stonden bijv 5stars moeten zich nog bewijzen (net nieuw) dus grijpen ze elke vorm van publiciteit aan. Dit kon je wel zijn aan hun 'beurs' standje. Dit was de einig stand waar geen 2ehands spul te koop was (samen met de catering hoop ik? en het MH test gebied).

Als er volgend jaar een nieuwe test komt dan hoop ik dat deze wat boeiender word dan die van dit jaar.

----------


## joostnieuw

ging dus helemaal nergens over.............

zonder juiste meetapparatuur en randvoorwaarden etc. slaat zo'n test helemaal nergens op!

Zoals al door anderen gezegd: leuk idee, waardeloze uitvoering!

----------


## Niek...

Kritiek is onmisbaar om een volgende test beter uit te kunnen voeren, maar laten we de kritiek dan wel opbouwend houden! Aan verwijten en loze kreten hebben we niks, maar zeg wat je kritiek is en onderbouw het...

Ik denk dat ieder voor zich weet wie ik wel/niet bedoel...

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## showband

> citaat:
> gerenommeerde bladen als Music maker



eh, Jan-Peter. Laten we aub niet denken dat Music Maker kennis in eigen huis heeft. <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>


lekker belangrijk!

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat: eh, Jan-Peter. Laten we aub niet denken dat Music Maker kennis in eigen huis heeft.



[Breek me de bek niet open over de vakkenis van de redacties van bladen uit die stal! AV-magazine en Podium horen daar toch ook bij? Dat is de (v/h) Quiddity-reclamefuik-organisatie? LOL! 
Worden elke vijf jaar weer verder gereorganiseerd en gesaneerd, maar het kennis-niveau blijft al jaren in de buurt van het vriespunt!
Advertorials vullen ongeveer alle pagina's die vrij blijven tussen de reclame door! 
Dat soort bladen zouden geen abbonnementskosten mogen rekenen, en gewoon bij de wekelijkse huis-aan-huis-pulp moeten worden geleverd. Zo dat was even OFF-topic!]

Ik denk dat er een loofwaardig initiatief genomen is, en dat zoiets zeker navolging verdient. 
Alles kan altijd beter, en daarvoor bestaan er dingen als dit forum.
Een consumententest voor showlight-gebruikers? Moet je kijken hoe graag scheerapparaten-koelkast-tv-videocamera en al die andere fabrikanten een advertentiecampagne opzetten als ze eenmaal áls beste getest' of 'voordeligste koop' blijken te zijn. Dat scheelt tientallen percenten in de omzet!
Die importeurs en/of fabrikanten en /of dealers zijn waarschijnlijk kopschuw of hebben echt wat te verbergen! Doorgaan met dit initiatief!

*Als Murphy zich met Newton heeft bemoeit, kun jij weer beginnen op de vloer!!*

----------


## Robert  R

Misschien mis ik het maar waar kan ik de uitslag vinden van de test of moet deze nog uitgewertk worden.
Sorry als ik over een link heen ben gelezen ofzo.
Ik ben erg benieuwd.

Ps. Ik heb zelf zo'n testje wel is geprobeerd met een mac'je en movitec dus ik laat me verrassen

----------


## Walter Jaegermann

Even een reactie op het voorgaande:

Waarom Martin niet meedeed aan de test is door ons naar de organisator van de test en naar de organisator van de PA-markt duidelijk gecommuniceerd.

Deze communicatie is na overleg door Jan Peter met ons openbaar gemaakt op de PA-markt. Aangezien collega Gerrit op dat moment niet op de zaak aanwezig was (hij was Moving Heads demonstreren bij klanten en zo...; ) heeft hij niet meegekregen dat Jan Peter een aantal uur voorafgaand aan de PA markt (vrijdagmiddag) hiervoor toestemming vroeg.  Maandag de 31e was hij ook onderweg, dus hij wist simpelweg niet dat wij contact hadden gehad.

De manier waarop de mail is gecommuniceerd laat ik uiteraard voor rekening van Jan Peter maar e.e.a. is in ieder geval wel door veel mensen gelezen, gezien de reacties die er bij ons over binnenkomen. Vrijwel alle reacties op de mail zijn positief, met name van de mensen die bij de test aanwezig waren. Hen is duidelijk waarom Martin er niet stond.

Wat een aantal mensen misten op de stand waar de test gehouden werd, is de communicatie tussen de organisator van de test en alle andere afwezigen, zoals hiervoor al heel scherp door Ralph werd opgemerkt. Met andere woorden, waarom waren zij er niet?

Wellicht dat DeeJay hier nog iets over kan meedelen? 

Zoals in de mail al aangegeven, vinden en vonden wij het initiatief voor de test grote klasse en verdient DeeJay hiervoor het respect van alle professionele lichtmensen. Zoals DeeJay zelf al aangeeft, heeft hij zich vergist in de hoeveelheid werk wat e.e.a. met zich meebracht en daar is duidelijk iets niet goed gegaan als ik het forum "beluister".
Ook het feit dat het testkader, de fysieke manier van het testen en de testers een week voor de test nog niet waren vastgesteld, heeft:
a. het imago van de test
b. de test zelf
geen goed gedaan.

Verder was de testlokatie (midden op de PA-markt) en het feit dat niet duidelijk werd aangegeven wanneer de test begon, hoelang deze duurde en waarop werd getest er debet aan dat veel mensen de test welliswaar hebben gezien, maar zich niet bewust waren van het feit dat er een test was.

Het zal DeeJay inmiddels heel duidelijk zijn wat hij een volgende keer anders zal willen doen.
Ik ben ook heel benieuwd naar de uitslag van de test.

Rest mij om DeeJay en Jan Peter t.z.t. bij ons uit te nodigen om onder het genot van een bak Bemmelse koffie onze Mac 250 Krypton te demonstreren.

Groeten,

Walter Jaegermann

----------


## test12

Wij lusten ook wel een bakje bemmelse koffie, zijn benieuw naar de
andere merken die jullie showen. Of werkt dat bij jullie niet zo<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>
We kunnen natuurlijk ook zelf wel een paar merken meenemen waaronder onze favoriet <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>. (Vergelijk prestatie meerwaarde, prijs)
Zijn benieuwd.

M.v.g. P. rullemand.

________________________
Virus onder beginners:
doorgaan terwijl het al lang leuk geweest is.

----------


## impactdj

Sluit me aan bij de gedachte van Walter....

----------


## Tiemen

Hoelang moet het nog duren? Of zie ik iets over het hoofd?

----------


## WTT

volledige geloofwaardigheid van deze test is bij mij ver te zoeken we zijn ruim 3 weken verder en nergens zie ik ook maar ergens een conclusie. Kijk het kan nooit zo zijn dat 1 spot de winaar is. 
Maar ik heb het idee dat ze nu allemaal verliezers zijn.

WTT rentals

----------


## moderator

mensen, als je dit onderwerp rustig doorleest dan zie je dat de mensen die dit initiatief, heel lovenswaardig overigens, hebben beetgepakt en geprobeerd hebben om de test vorm te geven hier niet in zijn geslaagd.

Mijns inziens doen ze er daarom ook goed aan om de uitslagen niet te publiceren, iets wat al eerder geoppperd is in dit onderwerp.
Het vermelden van de uitslagen zou namelijk geen recht doen aan de kwaliteit van de deelnemende spotjes. Fabrikanten en consumenten zouden grote moeite hebben de validiteit van de test te toetsen.



Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## Polliniferoused

Weet iemand van jullie de naam van een leverancier van trusses. Bedrijven willen de namen niet geven, omdat ze willen dat ik bij hen koop.

Ik wil een aantal triangular trusses van 6 meter hebben, en wil deze direct bij de leverancier halen, zodat hij ze precies op maat kan maken en tegen een zo laag mogelijke prijs.

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## ttjeroen

als we nou ophouden met dingen hierin te posten....het is al lang geweest...ik stond ook op de PA-Markt , maar ik heb niks gezien van die test

----------

